# Lake area northern France



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We were discussing a nice lake area in north east france a few weeks ago but I cannot find the Topic, can anyone point me to it please?

TM


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Evening Trev,

I don't know if it was the lake areas in the thread I posted?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86594-.html


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Dont know the post but would the Lake be Lac du Der. 

Spend 4 days cycling around lake this May. 38 km.
Great place. Magic.

Look at PeeJay reports.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lakes*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Evening Trev,
> 
> I don't know if it was the lake areas in the thread I posted?
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86594-.html


Thanks I&S, But no it was one I have never heard of. Someone posted some beautiful images of a tranquil lake with their motorhome next to it on an Aire.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*lakes*



Nora+Neil said:


> Dont know the post but would the Lake be Lac du Der.
> 
> Spend 4 days cycling around lake this May. 38 km.
> Great place. Magic.
> ...


That is the very lake, remember the name now, Der.

Just need to find the post!

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: lakes*



teemyob said:


> Nora+Neil said:
> 
> 
> > Dont know the post but would the Lake be Lac du Der.
> ...


Trev,

look >here< :wink:

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: lakes*



peejay said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Nora+Neil said:
> ...


Thank You Pete,you are a Gem

TM


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on this Trev. We have now set this as our first stop over en route to the Cote D'Azur.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*a'Zur*

No worries I&S,

Where you staying on the Cote D'Azur?

Was watching the Bastile Day Fireworks on the webcam last night.

Magic.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: a'Zur*



teemyob said:


> No worries I&S,
> 
> Where you staying on the Cote D'Azur?
> 
> ...


Hi,

We haven't planned a specific spot. Thinking of heading for Ste Maxime, Frejus, Port Grimaud, Cavaliere (sp? - under the palm tree, lol)

We only have a rough starting route. The "plan" if you can call it that is to head South East then work back towards the Spanish border stopping along the way (St Maries sur Mer, Sete / Agde, Valras, Gruissan, Leucate) and then probably pop over into Spain for a few days round Rosas), then back into France heading to Biarritz then work our way up the West Coast maybe taking in I'le de Rey.

It's all rough and dependant on timescale. We haven't made a single booking so it will be Aires all the way (within reason).

Cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: a'Zur*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > No worries I&S,
> ...


Hello,

Well there are a couple of campsites closed for the season due to the Var floods (Frejus / St. Aygulf). The aire at Frejus is closed and now on the other side of the Base Naval.

All the Campsites in Grmaud/St. Pons are all open. I do not recommend you stay on the Aire at Port Grimaud, the ones in Ste. Maxime are good.

Have a great time, shall be getting ready to leave around 29th August ourselves.

Trev


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

You wont need to make a booking. 
If one is full the next village will have Campsites.

Great Aire in Palavas Les Flots north of Sete.
Also in Le Grau du Roi.
Both lovely villages by sea.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Booking*



Nora+Neil said:


> You wont need to make a booking.
> If one is full the next village will have Campsites.
> 
> Great Aire in Palavas Les Flots north of Sete.
> ...


In Eastern Med I would suggest along the coast it may be a bit busier this September, in view of the floods and closed campsites.

Western side (sites mentioned above by Nora+Neil) Should be okay.

TM


----------

